# Wanted: Young Female Rat - Arkansas, south of Little Rock



## Vixune (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello! I'm looking to try and get a companion for my new 2-3month old baby girl. If anyone has or knows of someplace with a young female I can adopt, please let me know! The younger the better, please. Pref one around the same age or younger than my girl.

Thanks.


----------



## Vixune (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, Also... The reason I am posting this is because it is next to impossible for me to find females in my area... The Petsmart and PetCo only ever have males... And I don't really wana buy a rat from a place like that, even though their animals have always been very healthy when I looked at them...

So if anyone can help me find a rescue or something near me, that would be great! I would love to have a playmate fore my little girl and I know she would, too.

(PS. Is there an edit option on posts? I didn't see one.)


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Still looking for another ratty! I really don't want to be forced to buy one at a pet store... But if that is my only option to get a companion soon, so be it...


----------

